# Storing Furniture



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Does any one know how I could store a dining table and 6 chairs safely.

We have a large double garage with loft space and so masses of space to store things. And I have a beautiful and very old mahogany table and six upholstered mahogany chairs which were originally a wedding gift to my great grandmother - so pretty much priceless (to me any way).

But our needs at the moment are to have a play room and so I need to store the dining furniture for use another day.

Has any one ever stored furniture before? I've seen online these 'air tight' bags you can buy, but to be honest I can't believe an £8 plastic bag would keep a chair from getting damp etc. Obviously I'd rather store it all here than pay x amount of money per month for goodness knows how long.

Any one have any knowledge of this type of thing?

B xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I wpould be loathe to store something so precious in a garage TBH. We stored DH's parents furniture whilst we waited to buuy a bigger house to put it in. We had one large crate (about 20ft long x 8ft wide & pretty much filled it! I think it used to cost us approx £20 a month but if you went self storage & got a small box I'm sure it wouldn't cost too much at all (make sure it's insured properly though)

We also stored with the same co when we rented down here before we bought here & sold our own house. It's pretty straughtforward & stress free


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oh Prof your avatar pic is gorgeous  , is it new or have I only just noticed?!  

yes I know what you mean about being reluctant to store some thing so precious in a garage but i saw that these bags are air tight and then thought that these self (or otherwise) storage facilities can't possibly be heated so how are they any different to a garage which is of pretty decent construction  

I just don't know - £20 a m may not be that much but then per year for several years and it seems pretty steep


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> oh Prof your avatar pic is gorgeous , is it new or have I only just noticed?!


   Yes it's new, pics done at nursery - there are a couple more in my gallery too 

I'm sure it wouldn't cost you that much for a table & chairs, more like £10, have a ring round & see how prices compare. I think the thing with a storage co is that they are insured & they will be drier/more watertight than a garage myabe?


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

B - I think that some of the proper storage places are specially climate controlled to stop your stuff getting damaged.  Is the space in the garage insulated so that it doesn't get extremes of temperature (not in summer/cold in winter?)

It might be worth checking about wrapping upholstry airtight, as far as I know it might be better to allow it to breath, again not 100% sure.  tbh I'd check with a furniture upholster specialist or similar for some friendly advice.  

Is distributing the chairs throughout the house (one in bedrooms, hall etc?) an option?
D


----------

